# Looking for a rescue in North East Indiana



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey everyone, I need some help. My aunt has a friend in Indiana who is looking for a Golden. She lost her BFF about a year ago and is ready to open her heart again. She would like an adult (not a senior, not puppy) and is having trouble finding a rescue in her area. I believe she lives in LaPorte, IN, that is the north east corner of the state up near Lake Michigan. If you know of a rescue in or near that area please let me know. Thanks

Any and all advice and information is welcome.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

As Good as Gold is near Naperville, I think? About an hour away from her?

Other than that, she may want to contact the golden retriever clubs to see if anyone knows of any goldens who need to be rehomed for any reason.

Also check the humane societies and shelters in IN and OH. OH especially.

http://www.aear.org/pets - libertyville, il.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Don't know where that is in Indiana but look at Simba:

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Greenfield, IN | Simba

In the description it says it is a pure Golden Retriever, looks like a purebred to me also.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes, I would also say IL, OH, they have a lot listed on petfinder.com.

asgoodasgold.org - Home


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks I will pass all of these on to her.


----------

